
CDC Concludes Zika Causes Microcephaly and Other Birth Defects - Mz
http://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2016/s0413-zika-microcephaly.html
======
aolujic
Already confirmed and published finding 5 weeks ago.
[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1600651?query=fea...](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1600651?query=featured_home&#t=article)

